

Man races London Underground train - outrightfree
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH_Z8Ghuq6E

======
ilanco
perfect for hyperlapse

~~~
jamessantiago
The video on smooth moving hyperlapse techniques:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA4Za3Hv6ng](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA4Za3Hv6ng)

